# HDMI Audio and Component Video question



## kevindef (Dec 19, 2004)

I just purchased a SONY DA3400ES receiver and an LG Blu Ray player. My TV is an older HDTV Hitachi that only has Component Video inputs. I am using component video cables from the BD to the sony receiver and then out to the tv. Video this way is fine. I know I can not pass the video from an HDMI input to the component output. My question is, is it possible to run the HDMI cable form the BD to the sony receiver input so I can take advantage of the 7.1 audio. I have not been able to figure this out. When I go to the GUI and look under input for BD, I can select an HDMI port, but the choices to select audio are only Video 1: OPT, Video 2: OPT, MD/Tape: OPT, BD: Coax, and Analog. There isn't a selection for HDMI. Currently I am using the optical out on the BD to an optical in on the receiver to get audio, but this will not give me all the benefits of 7.1. I do have a 7.1 setup. My LG BD doesn't have separate outputs for 7.1. Thanks for any help and insight. Kevin


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

My advice is to get a new television. Not only can't you the digital audio output working, you also aren't going to get an HD picture unless you use HDMI. Using component will only give you a 480p signal. This is all a part of the BRD's copy protection specs.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

rudeney said:


> My advice is to get a new television. Not only can't you the digital audio output working, you also aren't going to get an HD picture unless you use HDMI. Using component will only give you a 480p signal. This is all a part of the BRD's copy protection specs.


How do you figure? Both of my BD players will give very good HD over component if I wanted to. They won't give you 1080p over anything but HDMI, but 1080i works fine, which last time I checked is still HD and still looks quite good for those who don't have 1080p capable equipment.

kevindef, On my HDMI capable receiver, see sig, it will give an HD signal out over component given an HDMI input signal, don't know if that Sony will but you might want to check to see if there is a video conversion setting you can turn on in the receiver's setup menu.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Interesting...my Panasonic player will only do 480P over component. I though Blu-Ray standards did not allow for anything over 480P w/o HDMI.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

rudeney said:


> Interesting...my Panasonic player will only do 480P over component. I though Blu-Ray standards did not allow for anything over 480P w/o HDMI.


Both my Panasonic and LG players will play all formats except 1080p over component, including 480i. HDMI won't handle 480i.

On the Sony DA3400ES -- If you select one of the HDMI inputs, the audio output of the receiver should be whatever is coming over the HDMI input. There should be no problem.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

rudeney said:


> Interesting...my Panasonic player will only do 480P over component. I though Blu-Ray standards did not allow for anything over 480P w/o HDMI.


All Blu-Ray players (and all other HD set-top boxes) have support for HDCP including recognizing and implementing ICT (Image Constraint Token) flags. The ICT can restrict/limit the resolution of non-HDCP-compliant connections, such as older DVI connections and all analog connections, including component. Any Blu-Ray discs authored that include the ICT will be restricted based on the limits chosen by the disc author.

The Blu-Ray Disc Association (BDA) has agreed not to add the ICT to discs authored before 2012, but after that, folks with non-HDCP TVs can expect to have their analog connections limited to 480p on most new releases, and possibly even on catalog titles. I also expect to see pressure on sat, cable, and Internet delivery companies (Netflix, etc.) to start enforcing more HDCP restrictions as well.

The content-holders actually played it smart by putting off the restrictions until the majority of HDTV owners had HDCP-compatible TVs, which will marginalize the owners of non-HDCP TVs and reduces the likelyhood of widespread complaints, which would have taken place had they forced it in a couple of years ago, when a much larger percentage of HDTV owners had a non-compliant TV.

Of course, there's always a chance that these restrictions won't actually be implemented, but that's not the smart bet...


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Cholly said:


> Both my Panasonic and LG players will play all formats except 1080p over component, including 480i. * HDMI won't handle 480i.*


Sure it will, but many tv manufacturers do not support 480i over HDMI, like most Samsungs. The Sony in my sig displays 480i over HDMI just fine, never bothered to check on my new Panny.


----------



## kevindef (Dec 19, 2004)

The way I have it hooked right now, I am getting HD up to 1080i from the Blu-ray. I am running Component video from the BD to the receiver and then out to the TV with component cables. I am using optical audio cable from the BD to the receiver. I do get DTS and DD audio this way. I know there isn't many 7.1 titles available, but since I have a 7.1 setup, it would be nice to know I could use it. My Hitachi TV works real well still and the picture is really quite good. I just purchased a new TV for the bedroom which is an LG 1080p and the picture on the TV is amazing. I do not have a audio system for that TV, just sound from the TV speakers. When the Hitachi dies, then I will get a new TV, but until then I guess I will have to deal with it. Thanks for all the input and help.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> The Blu-Ray Disc Association (BDA) has agreed not to add the ICT to discs authored before 2012, but after that, folks with non-HDCP TVs can expect to have their analog connections limited to 480p on most new releases, and possibly even on catalog titles.


OK, that's what I was thinking of and thought it was a "day-one" thing. I didn't realize it was being phased in. Thanks for setting me straight!


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

kevindef said:


> The way I have it hooked right now, I am getting HD up to 1080i from the Blu-ray. I am running Component video from the BD to the receiver and then out to the TV with component cables. I am using optical audio cable from the BD to the receiver. I do get DTS and DD audio this way. I know there isn't many 7.1 titles available, but since I have a 7.1 setup, it would be nice to know I could use it. My Hitachi TV works real well still and the picture is really quite good. I just purchased a new TV for the bedroom which is an LG 1080p and the picture on the TV is amazing. I do not have a audio system for that TV, just sound from the TV speakers. When the Hitachi dies, then I will get a new TV, but until then I guess I will have to deal with it. Thanks for all the input and help.


I looked up the specs on the 3400 and it supports all the Hi-Def audio formats which means it decodes them if the BD player can bitstream them over HDMI. You will not get any of the Hi-Def codecs over Optical, nothing more than DD or DTS 5.1 is supported. Check the settings in your DVD player and if possible set it to bitstream over HMDI. If it does and you set it for that just choose the HDMI input on the AVR it's connected to and the receiver will decode the signal and output DTS-HD, etc. in up to 7.1 channels. I use a 4300ES this way and it works well, FWIW on some movies I like to turn on the Surround Back decoding on the reciever and have it push some sound to all 7.1 channels, on other movies it sounds better leaving it at 5.1.


----------



## kevindef (Dec 19, 2004)

I finally figured it out. What a knot head I am!!! I did run the Component out from the Blu ray to the TV and the HDMI out from the Blu ray to my receiver. My mistake was, I kept using the Blu Ray input on the receiver rather than HDMI3 input. As soon as I changed the input to HDMI3 it all worked perfectly. I just needed to also go into the setting of the BD and change the audio to Pass through so it is decoded by my receiver. I really can't believe I was trying to figure this out for days and the solution was sooo simple. What a dummy I was!! Thanks for your help everyone!!!


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I'm glad you got it working an that it was something simple.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

rudeney said:


> OK, that's what I was thinking of and thought it was a "day-one" thing. I didn't realize it was being phased in. Thanks for setting me straight!


What you may be thinking of is "up-converting" DVD players, which will only up-convert via HDMI w/HDCP; the component outputs are locked to 480p max.


----------

